# Cases with built in docking station?



## Widjaja (May 20, 2011)

Lookng for a case with a built in docking station.
The one I was looking at does not appear to be sold by anyone in New Zealand.
Contacted a site which sold Sharkoon fans but had no response from the site so not doing any dealings with them.
http://www.sharkoon.com/?q=en/content/bandit

Are there any more well know brands out there which have this built in to the case?
Preferably with similar side panel.


----------



## theJesus (May 20, 2011)

What is your budget?  A lot of newer cases have started including this feature.


----------



## Widjaja (May 20, 2011)

My budget is around $200US max


----------



## sneekypeet (May 20, 2011)

Thermaltake V9 BlacX Edition, or the V6 BlacX if you want a little smaller?
http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Products.aspx?S=1308


----------



## theJesus (May 20, 2011)

Xigmatek Pantheon, NZXT H2 are my top choices, but I know I remember there being more that I can't remember.  H2 will be quieter and cooler from what I've read.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 20, 2011)

My pantheon was cheap and thin, the H2 I cannot comment on as i haven't opened it yet


----------



## theJesus (May 20, 2011)

From the review here, I thought it looked pretty darn good.  I don't have the benchmark off hand, but somewhere I saw a graph comparing temps inside various cases and the Pantheon was actually the hottest of the bunch while the H2 was about 5c cooler.

edit:  It was a 650D review, here.


----------



## Bundy (May 20, 2011)

NZ review for a coolermaster case here


----------



## Widjaja (May 20, 2011)

Thermaltake V6 and the NZXT H2 have all I want in a case with the V6 being more preferable.
Just took a closer look at the CM 690II and also like it.
At $229 from playtech, it's isn't bad for what you get.

Will have to see what I can get the Thermaltake V6 for as where I work has a supplier so maybe able to get it for wholesale price.


----------



## micropage7 (May 20, 2011)

what about thermaltake dokker


----------



## Widjaja (May 21, 2011)

Looks like the docking station case maybe on hold for a while since I have been given a Lian Li PC-G7 A which I plan on modding a bit.


----------



## theJesus (May 21, 2011)

You can always buy a hot-swap bay to put in that case.


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 21, 2011)

Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced. Affordable excelent case, I own one and already used the docking with a Sammsung Spinpoint F3, worked like a breeze.


----------



## Widjaja (May 21, 2011)

theJesus said:


> You can always buy a hot-swap bay to put in that case.



That's true.
I have seen a docking station designed to be installed into the 5.25 bay.
Might go buy that.



Crap Daddy said:


> Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced. Affordable excelent case, I own one and already used the docking with a Sammsung Spinpoint F3, worked like a breeze.



It was definitely at the top of the list due to the rear motherboard cooler and overall design.


----------



## foxy@OC'd (May 21, 2011)

A great case that has a docking station is a Coolermaster CM 690 Advanced II. Which is what i have. how come has no one mentioned it?


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 21, 2011)

Well, the rear mobo cooler has to be bought separately and it has to be slim. But anyway CM 690 II Advanced, I have the windowed model offers great value for the money. I can't even look now at cases that are not painted black inside.


----------



## Widjaja (May 21, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> Well, the rear mobo cooler has to be bought separately and it has to be slim. But anyway CM 690 II Advanced, I have the windowed model offers great value for the money. I can't even look now at cases that are not painted black inside.



Yeah this Lian Li case is completely stock so it's bare metal on the inside which I'll be getting painted black.
I'll be cutting some holes into the back panel for cable management.
Will have to find a way of making the window though but I'll look into that a bit later on after getting the rest of the case sorted.
I know I can get the perspex for it but will most probably have to get a pro to cut the hole out nicely.


----------



## theJesus (May 21, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> Yeah this Lian Li case is completely stock so it's bare metal on the inside which I'll be getting painted black.
> I'll be cutting some holes into the back panel for cable management.
> Will have to find a way of making the window though but I'll look into that a bit later on after getting the rest of the case sorted.
> I know I can get the perspex for it but will most probably have to get a pro to cut the hole out nicely.


Check this out http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72470


----------



## Widjaja (May 21, 2011)

Looks like I will need to get a router to start cutting.
I have a heap of old beige cases to practice on.
Just need to find out how to get curved corners.


----------



## Sasqui (May 21, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> Looks like I will need to get a router to start cutting.
> I have a heap of old beige cases to practice on.
> Just need to find out how to get curved corners.



Have you considered an internal 5.25" / 3.5" SATA docking enclosure?  That way, you get the case of your choice...







http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00292BT8O/?tag=tec06d-20

Edit:  Oops, sorry, missed your post here:



Widjaja said:


> That's true.
> I have seen a docking station designed to be installed into the 5.25 bay.
> Might go buy that.


----------



## Widjaja (May 22, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> Have you considered an internal 5.25" / 3.5" SATA docking enclosure?  That way, you get the case of your choice...
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Jm-09ChbL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
> 
> ...



Yeah the only one I have come across is an iCute model which supports 2.5" and 3.5" Sata drives.

Looks like instead of a new case, I'll be getting an internal enclosure, some perspex, router, some glue and some rubber seals, and probably matte black paint.

Cheaper than buying a new case and more money going towards a new motherboard, CPU and RAM.


----------



## Sasqui (May 22, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> Yeah the only one I have come across is an iCute model which supports 2.5" and 3.5" Sata drives.
> 
> Looks like instead of a new case, I'll be getting an internal enclosure, some perspex, router, some glue and some rubber seals, and probably matte black paint.
> 
> Cheaper than buying a new case and more money going towards a new motherboard, CPU and RAM.



I'll have to look that one up...  I'm thinking about that antec myself, my HAF has 3 empty 5.25" internal slots available!  Not to mention I have a stack of old HDD's on my desk, at least 2x 500GB WD's

Somewhere I seem to recall recall reading about an enclosure that took up 2x 5.25" slots and could fit 3x 3.5" drives (sounds like a tight fit!)


----------



## Widjaja (May 22, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> I'll have to look that one up...  I'm thinking about that antec myself, my HAF has 3 empty 5.25" internal slots available!  Not to mention I have a stack of old HDD's on my desk, at least 2x 500GB WD's
> 
> Somewhere I seem to recall recall reading about an enclosure that took up 2x 5.25" slots and could fit 3x 3.5" drives (sounds like a tight fit!)



Yeah that does sound like a tight fit.
Here's the iCute internal docking bay I am most likely going to get.
Wouldn't know where in the UK would supply these though.

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=377464312

EDIT:
Received a reply from the Thermaltake supplier.
The Nz/Au supplier of thermaltake will have the Thermaltake Dokker in stock in June.
Nothing about the V6 BlacX I mentioned.
Obviously only bringing in the cheap cheap stuff only.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 1, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Thermaltake V9 BlacX Edition, or the V6 BlacX if you want a little smaller?
> http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Products.aspx?S=1308



I take it TT's higher up cases are not thin and cheap feeling like the V3/4s?


----------

